# wordpress design software plugin



## RexCroatium (Sep 20, 2011)

Please help .... I would like to start a business selling T-shirts on-line ....and I need a design tool .... if there is a wordpress plugin for design tool? and I can get some recommendations for a design tool but affordable... because do not have much money ...t-shirt bro worldwide please help


----------



## T-DUB (Oct 19, 2007)

You could try out inkscape. It is a vector program I believe it is still a free program. I started out with it and then eventually bought CorelDraw.


----------



## RexCroatium (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks for your reply .... but I do not think that you understood me well ... I need a software where customers design (crate) their own shirt something like this 

Use Your Own T-Shirt Design to Create Custom Shirts | Spreadshirt

Custom T-Shirts - Design Your Own T-Shirts Online - Free Shipping!

Zazzle | Custom T-Shirts, Personalized Gifts, Posters, Art, and more


----------



## T-DUB (Oct 19, 2007)

Try openshirts.org I'm not sure if you can add it to Wordpress or not but it is open source. Might be what you need.


----------



## cmccrone (Dec 7, 2013)

Ive been following this for a while waiting for a good t-shirt designer. Finally one came out a few days ago! You can also use it for custom banners, business cards, etc. I know we arent supposed to link to stuff but i figured it was pretty relevant to what @RexCroatium is looking for. Good luck bud!

http://codecanyon.net/item/fancy-product-designer-woocommerce-plugin/6318393?ref=americajr


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Use Open T-Shirts if you need an affordable option.


----------



## mayflowerink (Sep 11, 2009)

cmccrone said:


> Ive been following this for a while waiting for a good t-shirt designer. Finally one came out a few days ago! You can also use it for custom banners, business cards, etc. I know we arent supposed to link to stuff but i figured it was pretty relevant to what @RexCroatium is looking for. Good luck bud!
> 
> WordPress - Fancy Product Designer - WooCommerce plugin | CodeCanyon


Looks to be a cool affordable interactive online tool.
Has anyone used it?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks affordable. $35.00 I think. 

Woocommerce is free, don't know about jQuery plugin. I know jQuery library by itself is free.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

IMHO Woocommerce is a inexpensive and very user friendly solution for wordpress installs


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

Try
https://codecanyon.net/item/fancy-product-designer-woocommerce-plugin/6318393
https://codecanyon.net/item/woocommerce-custom-product-designer/10959830
https://codecanyon.net/item/woocommerce-custom-tshirt-designer/5185471


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

This is uDesign Studio a wordpress plugin with woocomerce already integrated .Also comes with a premium website t-shirt theme.


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

uDesign theme or plugin?
I am unable to find the later..
Thanks 
JB



barkone said:


> This is uDesign Studio a wordpress plugin with woocomerce already integrated .Also comes with a premium website t-shirt theme.


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

JackyBrown said:


> uDesign theme or plugin?
> I am unable to find the later..
> Thanks
> JB


Here is the link to the mentioned WordPress plugin Designer – Demo Vector Art Media


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

nice, there's many out there now.


----------



## WinningStitch (Feb 2, 2016)

T-Shirt Ecommerce has worked well for my site so far. It wasn't too expensive or too hard to set up.


----------

